# 2012 BBC Prom 5 disappoitment: Richard Strauss Four Last Songs



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Just did a quick peek of the Prom 5 video, and was shocked by how bad the Four Last Songs were played.

The soprano Anne Schwanewilms looked calmly posed, but her voice was far from easy and clam. Was she nervous? I doubt so. However, she sounded like this was the first time that she ever sang this piece. At first, I felt the voice was too soft in comparison to the full orchestra. As the music flew on, her voice became choppy, and sounded like taking constant "unnecessary" change of breath, and never finished a line in full. The whole piece was also starting to drag. When it reached the third song, it was almost a disaster. The voice was very insecure. The was no middle of the road build up of the climax from the violin solo, and even more strangely, when she reached the top note she suddenly changed tune as if she could not hit it, or lost connection with the orchestra or something. Very weird. The closing applause sounded quite polite without enthusiasm. 

I fault the conductor Juanjo Mena for many of the technical approach, but the soprano also should take the blame. I am very disappointed for the performance. The Four Last Songs was premiered int he Royal Albert Hall 60 years ago after the composer's death, and was a frequent "show-off" piece for the prom. Unfortunately, this 2012 performance hit a low note and need to be forgot.


----------

